# Imex Products



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Does anyone know why modeltrainstuff.com stopped carrying Imex scenery products? I spent over $85 today somewhere else


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Cheaper scenery materials*



GNfan said:


> Does anyone know why modeltrainstuff.com stopped carrying Imex scenery products? I spent over $85 today somewhere else


GNfan;

I don't know anything about the Imex/ modeltrainstuff situation. However I do know some things about saving money on scenery material. The last three pages of the attached file, "Model railroading on a Budget", cover scenery material made from generic stuff at a fraction of the price that Woodland Scenics, and their fellow bandits, charge.
I also just ordered some ballast from www.amazon.com Yep, they really do carry everything. There were twenty pages of products shown under "model railroad ballast." Not all were ballast, and many were woodland scenics and other grossly overpriced brands, but there were some bargains too. I didn't explore beyond the "ballast" category, since that's all I was looking for, but there were dozens of other entries under the general quest, "model railroad supplies."

Good hunting;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:

View attachment MODEL RAILROADING ON A BUDGET.pdf


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*Brutal honesty . . .*

To start with, I think of you as my friend, so I will be honest with you. In the last two years I have gone from a working man supporting his family to a disabled shut-in. I have had two operations and still have no fine motor control in my "numb as a post" right hand. My spinal cord in my neck was crushing itself. I have not worked, drove, played a video game, or typed as normal people do since November of 2017. I have enough use of my left hand to type using the mouse and the Windows Virtual Keyboard. 

So why am I telling you this (and what does it have to do with Imex structures)? All of my stuff is safely boxed up - I am just too fumble-fingered to handle most N scale equipment without damaging it; and I quickly discovered that today's equivalent of "safe for small children" Lionel was well beyond my budget. I was considering giving up model railroading completely, including coming here. And then I remembered that Imex structures are made from 1/8 inch cast resin and are *virtually indestructible* and that hobbylinc.com in Atlanta had every thing I needed to complete my 3-trailer trailer park. Today I bought another little building and some die-cast vehicles. Now I can arrange all these bits-and-pieces to my heart's content; feel like I'm model railroading (it did come from the "Trains" department), and exercise my hands and fingers.

So I'm not giving up yet. Once I get everything I'll post a picture of what I started with. Be patient . . . hobbylinc.com has a wonderful selection and fair prices, but their order processing is glacially slow; and I still need two more vehicles and some cast metal, pre-painted dumpsters. In the mean time I'll still hang around here.


----------



## TimW (Oct 20, 2018)

If you haven't already looked there, you might also check www.aliexpress.com for N-Scale stuff. These are items sold directly from China and cost only a fraction of what similar items from Woodland Scenics or any of the big dealers charge. Additionally, you can get painting and shading materials such as foam brushes, micro-brushes, applicators, etc. in 100-count lots that, in the end, will cost you 1% of what Micro-Mark charges for the exact same things. They also sell detail items like ground foam, static applicators, etc. at very low prices compared to on-line retailers. I understand and sympathize that you've lost much of your dexterity, but if you can get a lot for a little and in decent quality, you can make up for the loss of touch with volume.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Sad news from a friend*



GNfan said:


> To start with, I think of you as my friend, so I will be honest with you. In the last two years I have gone from a working man supporting his family to a disabled shut-in. I have had two operations and still have no fine motor control in my "numb as a post" right hand. My spinal cord in my neck was crushing itself. I have not worked, drove, played a video game, or typed as normal people do since November of 2017. I have enough use of my left hand to type using the mouse and the Windows Virtual Keyboard.
> 
> So why am I telling you this (and what does it have to do with Imex structures)? All of my stuff is safely boxed up - I am just too fumble-fingered to handle most N scale equipment without damaging it; and I quickly discovered that today's equivalent of "safe for small children" Lionel was well beyond my budget. I was considering giving up model railroading completely, including coming here. And then I remembered that Imex structures are made from 1/8 inch cast resin and are *virtually indestructible* and that hobbylinc.com in Atlanta had every thing I needed to complete my 3-trailer trailer park. Today I bought another little building and some die-cast vehicles. Now I can arrange all these bits-and-pieces to my heart's content; feel like I'm model railroading (it did come from the "Trains" department), and exercise my hands and fingers.
> 
> So I'm not giving up yet. Once I get everything I'll post a picture of what I started with. Be patient . . . hobbylinc.com has a wonderful selection and fair prices, but their order processing is glacially slow; and I still need two more vehicles and some cast metal, pre-painted dumpsters. In the mean time I'll still hang around here.


 GNfan;

I think of you as a friend also. I am very sorry to hear about your disability! Are you able to walk? If that is possible you may find some solace in just getting out of the house, even if it's only to the back yard.

I have some disability too, though not even in the same league as what you describe. I can't control some of the muscles in my feet,( it's a nerve disorder) so I tend to flop and stagger around a lot, and often feel like I'm going to fall. When the "gonna fall" thing happens I involuntarily step backwards repeatedly while trying to catch my balance. This results in a sort of "spastic moonwalk" at times. I have to wear braces on both ankles to keep from actually tripping over my own feet, since I am unable to tilt them up at the ankles. I can't stand up for very long without getting cramps in my leg muscles. This, plus two artificial knee joints, shaky hands, a bum finger, and old guy's eyesight do nothing to help with N-scale modeling. I am lucky enough to be able to stand, walk, ride a big tricycle, and drive my van. Life gets very frustrating at times, even with my minor problems. I can only imagine what it's like for you.
Since I am among the "retired poor" I spend most of each day inside my house. One thing I have found to keep me occupied, besides this forum, is You tube videos. They have everything on there. In addition to many prototype train and model train videos, they have how to's on any subject imaginable. You tube is also loaded with old TV, which is often better that what's on TV now. I just watched several episodes of "Fawlty Towers" a favorite British comedy show of mine. "Blackader" is another favorite, perhaps because like Fawlty Towers, it has plenty of intelligent, sarcastic, humor; which I love. 

I too have considered changing to a larger scale, HO, or maybe On-30. The old bugaboos of space, and cost, have made that a very tough thing to do though. Have you looked on E-bay, or the "For sale member-to-member" section here, for used trains in a larger scale? That might make things more affordable I have so much time, and money, invested in N-scale that I really don't want to change. I may have to someday, but until then, I'm going to continue with what I've started.

Another line of very tough structure kits is Design Preservation Models. They are made of thick, strong, cast plastic, and are both readily available, & reasonably priced. 

Kudos to you for not giving up, and for trying to do all you can. Many people would have given up, not only on their hobby, but on life in general. One thing I've learned from my minor adventures in disability is that the mental aspects are much worse, in our own perception of ourselves, than the physical reality of whatever doesn't work on our bodies.
Think about all the soldiers who have come back With one, or more, legs, or arms missing. They certainly have a tough challenge to overcome, but most do, and many accomplish amazing things in dealing with whatever they have to. One of my neighbors is missing her left hand. This young wife and mom just keeps going and seems to have no problem raising two young boys & getting on in her life with one hand.

Keep on keeping on;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Thank you, both of you. Yes, I can walk with the help of a cane or crutch, and what I'm actually looking forward to is walking up and down my front sidewalk. I gotta "go in training" to hit the weekly farmer's market and annual arts show this summer.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Been there, felt that*



GNfan said:


> Thank you, both of you. Yes, I can walk with the help of a cane or crutch, and what I'm actually looking forward to is walking up and down my front sidewalk. I gotta "go in training" to hit the weekly farmer's market and annual arts show this summer.


GNfan;

I'm very glad to hear you can walk, even if it's only for a very short distance for now. I went through a year of learning to walk again after having both knees replaced. It's no fun, but if one keeps at it, the distance gets longer and you graduate from a walker to a cane. Good luck on your recovery.

regards;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

